# Hillybilly Bully Bash II- Arkansas- ABKC Event- Nov. 5, 2011



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Come out to the Hillbilly Bully Bash this Saturday!!!! 









Hosted by the Bully Doc and her husband Justin of Blue Rage. For anyone close to Fort Smith, Arkansas this is a show you don't want to miss. Bully the Kid is on the mic and Papa Pit and Rolando Mata are judging. Oh, and of course I, the one and only pitbullmamanatl, will be there too! 

It goes down this weekend November 5, 2011.

Get your pre-registration on people!
Click *here* to pre-register.
Click *here *to get your booth.
​


----------

